# Rapala Jig



## Drifter (Jan 2, 2005)

Several years ago I read about hook modification to improve hook-ups but cannot remember what the tip was now. Can anyone help? Seems like I get a lot of hits but do not do very well on hook-ups. Thanks


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

This what you looking for?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I use a stinger hook on the bottom. I remove the factory treble and add a stinger. This has helped on walleye and perch.

Last winter fishing with a friend that has a camera we saw the stinger be in the mouth when they hit while the other hooks would be outside the mouth!


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Replace the factory treble hook on the bottom of the Rap with a treble hook 2 sizes larger or, as Ron said, you can remove the factory hook and add a short dropper. I would suggest upsizing that hook also, especially if fishing for walleyes or pike.


----------



## Drifter (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the input Guys! Will give them a try. Drifter.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I would go with Ron's idea. I have been out a couple of times this winter and found a lot of finiky fish. With the stinger on the bottom of the spoon or rapala, they seem to mouth it more. It separates the food from the jig. The fish are coming up because they are interested in it but the rapala or spoon might be to much for them, so separating it gives them more confidence that they can swallow it!

JIMC_ND just wondering why you want to go 2 szes bigger on the trebile hook? I am not doubting it, I guess I haven't tried that before? Just curious?

Mav


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Mav- We have just lost too many fish on the smaller hooks when fishing for walleyes, especially when you tip them with a minnow head and a smaller fish comes along and tries to nip the bait off. There isn't enough gap or exposed hook to get consistent results IMHO. Larger fish will usually just swallow the lure, so there is no downside to using a larger belly hook for walleyes or pike.

Perch or other panfish might be a different story. I've had good results using a #5 Rap with a dropper (rigged like a Hali's) and the factory hook for finicky perch at DL.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll try it some time!! Thanks!!


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i missed quite a few fish this last month where nice eyes would get off half ways up the hole... i recently changed about 20 of my treble hooks on my favorite lures to bigger sizes. i know it will help, just wish i would have done it about a month sooner :evil:


----------

